# Express Motorsports



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Express Motorsports is looking to expand to a few more states. We are currently looking for drivers in the Mid West and Central US areas. If you feel you can promote and share your racing know how's with your fellow racers you might be able to help us. Contact [email protected] with resume and your details.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

sent u some mail john


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

John, sent an email your way....
Thanks
CD Wells


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

e-mail sent John.


----------



## MIDWESTRC (Apr 23, 2006)

Express are great people to deal with. Have great products !!!!! We have been with them for 2 years now and glad to be a part of the Express motorsports team !!!!!John and all the Express team, keep up the good work !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FLYING5 (Nov 13, 2006)

*a great team*

Guys, john and hole gang at express motorsports is one of best teams in the country. He treats everyone the same so if your lookin for batterys, motors or anything give tag a hollar .I run john stuff on the oval and i'll tell i'm not lackin on hp or anything so if your not express motorsport product then you've been TAGED:woohoo:


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Last week we are accepting resumes...


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

John Tag said:


> Last week we are accepting resumes...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:Tag is the Man!


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks Brian...

We are still looking for a West Coast driver and another Mid West,Central US area....


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey John,

Sent a PM to ya!


----------



## Chris08527 (Nov 8, 2004)

YO TAGS
WHAT THE HECK ARE YOU DOING ON HOBBY TALK???
i have been doing my reading up on this OVAL stuff since JACKSON RC in central jersey is going to have an oval program this year, just picked up a L4 roller
BOY AM I GOING TO NEED A BATTS ORDER!!! LOL
and i am going to be picking your OVAL brain so get ready!!!
LATER
Chris08527


----------



## oval81 (Oct 25, 2007)

tag pm.......


----------

